# New from Jersey



## Geenie2430 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone!
Just wanted to take a minute and introduce myself. My name Gina and I am a new mommy to my kittie Amber. My husband and I adopted her in January and she is the best thing in the world. She is 8 months old now and she sure is a handful! 

I am not sure how I found this site, but I am glad I did. I had so many questions about cat food and learned I was buying the worst foods for her, so I went to a local pet store and found some of the better foods that were mentioned and bought it for her. 

I will get some pictures up soon!

Thanks for everything!

Gina


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Gina & Amber! I am glad you could join us at Cat Forum. Once you can post pictures, posts them. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Gina


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! I am donna proudly owned by 3 incredible kittys!


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Welcome to you Gina and Amber!!

Glad to see ya here!! This is a GREAT Board! So many friendly and nice people!


----------



## Geenie2430 (May 17, 2005)

*pictures*

I just posted some pictures of Amber....


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------

